# Medicare Bundling Claims



## LCRUZ515 (Aug 21, 2008)

Is any body else having a problem with medicare bundling claims. Example we billed 99213-25, 11100, 11101,17000-59,17003.
They are bundling my 11100 punch biopsy with the destruction. I called them and spoke with a rep who told me that I needed a modifier on the 11100. Which to me is incorrect coding. I have another example I billed a 11100 and a 17000-59. They bundled my 11100 again. I have been doing dermatology coding for two years and have allways sent the claims the same way. It seems to me that they want a modifier 59 on every single procedure. If anybody can give me any insight I will really appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## dmaec (Aug 22, 2008)

morning, 
when we have a scenario such as the one you posted we would have coded it as:
17000
17003
11100.59
11101

of course linking the appropriate dxs to the the cpts.  That is how we've always coded scenarios such as this, if there is a separate biopsy procedure done.
_{that's my opinion on the posted matter}_


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Aug 22, 2008)

UNfortunately, according to CCI edits, 11100 is the appropriate code for mod-59.  Did your carrier change?  Ours changed from Noridian to Trailblazers and we are having TONS of issues with them.


----------



## LCRUZ515 (Aug 26, 2008)

Our Carrier hasn't changed. I actually called medicare again on this and I asked the rep what exactly do they want. Apperently the cci edits change quaterly and apperently it wants a modifier on every procedure code if more than one. I told her that this was crazy and incorrect coding. She told me that this is the only way to get it threw the cci edits. I think thats insane.


----------



## alixg (Oct 2, 2008)

I am having the same problems with procedures getting denied out for bundled or global. I'm in Ohio so are FI is Palmetto. Would using modifier 79 be appropriate?


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Oct 3, 2008)

It is difficult to get a straight answer from Medicare.  Government - go figure.  But I really think you need to move the modifier to 11000.  I think tha will get the claim paid.  That is the correct code to put -59 on.


----------

